# Favourite lines in films



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

The Fugitive

*Kimble*: I didn't kill my wife! 
*Gerard*: I don't care!










American Psycho

*Bateman*: Do you like Phil Collins? I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where, uh, Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Christy, take off your robe. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. Sabrina, remove your dress. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Sabrina, why don't you, uh, dance a little. Take the lyrics to "Land of Confusion". In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. "In Too Deep" is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as, uh, anything I've heard in rock. Christy, get down on your knees so Sabrina can see your *******. Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like "In the Air Tonight" and, uh, "Against All Odds". Sabrina, don't just stare at it, eat it. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is "Sussudio", a great, great song, a personal favorite.










The Warriors

*Luther*: Warriors, come out to play-i-ay.










Commando

Pretty much the whole script but I'll limit myself.

*Matrix*: [after killing a man in the plane] Don't disturb my friend, he's dead tired

*Bennett*: I really love listening to your little ****-ant soldiers trying to talk tough. They make me laugh. If Matrix was here, he'd laugh too.

*Bennett*: John, I'm not going to shoot you between the eyes. I'm going to shoot you between the balls.










The Big Lebowski

*Walter*:Also, Dude; "Chinaman" is not the preferred nomenclature. "Asian-American", please.










I'll think of more later.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Here are two favourite lines of mine (translated above links):

Cofee... what a magnificent drink it is! It's hardly known in Europe so far... my banker from Netherlands sent me it as a gift... it refreshes you... stirs you to life...






Where did son go? (...) WHERE DID THE SON GO? ARGH!






And now something in english and claccy-classic:


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

_The Legend of 1900_

*1900* (to Jelly Roll Morton): ...and **** jazz, too!


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Is it safe?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oliver Hardy: "Call me a cab."
Stan Laurel: "You're a cab."


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Fight Club

Tomorrow will be the most beautiful day of Raymond K. Hessel's life. His breakfast will taste better than any meal you and I have ever tasted. 

Man, I see in Fight Club the strongest and smartest men who've ever lived. I see all this potential, and I see it squandered. God damn it, an entire generation pumping gas, waiting tables – slaves with white collars. Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy **** we don't need. We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our great war is a spiritual war. Our great depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars, but we won't. We're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off.

Narrator: When people think you're dying, they really, really listen to you, instead of just …
Marla Singer: … instead of just waiting for their turn to speak?
Narrator: Yeah. Yeah. 



American beauty

Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world I feel like I can't take it, like my heart's going to cave in.

I'd always heard your entire life flashes in front of your eyes the second before you die. First of all, that one second isn't a second at all. It stretches on forever, like an ocean of time. For me, it was lying on my back at Boy Scout Camp, watching falling stars. And yellow leaves from the maple trees that lined our street. Or my grandmother's hands, and the way her skin seemed like paper. And the first time I saw my cousin Tony's brand-new Firebird. And Janie... and Janie. And... Carolyn. I guess I could be pretty pissed off about what happened to me, but it's hard to stay mad when there's so much beauty in the world. Sometimes I feel like I'm seeing it all at once, and it's too much. My heart fills up like a balloon that's about to burst. And then I remember to relax, and stop trying to hold on to it. And then it flows through me like rain. And I can't feel anything but gratitude for every single moment of my stupid little life. You have no idea what I'm talking about, I'm sure. But don't worry, you will someday.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

In a tribute to Leslie Nielsen


----------



## Lipatti (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's another one


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Shaun of the dead

_(Looking through Shaun's LPs for suitable records to throw at two approaching zombies) _

Ed: 'Purple Rain'? 
Shaun: No. 
Ed: 'Sign o' the Times'? 
Shaun: Definitely not. 
Ed: The 'Batman' soundtrack? 
Shaun: Throw it. 
Ed: 'Dire Straits'? 
Shaun: Throw it. 
Ed: Ooh, 'Stone Roses'. 
Shaun: Um, No. 
Ed: 'Second Coming'. 
Shaun: I like it! 
Ed: Ahhh! 'Sade'. 
Shaun: Yeah, but that's Liz's! 
Ed: Yeah, but she did dump you. 
Shaun: Oh!


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

The Lady Eve (1941)
Barbara Stanwyck: "I need him like the ax needs the turkey."

The Comancheros (1961)
John Wayne (to Stuart Whitman): "Mon-sewer, you are a LULU!"

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1939) Charles Laughton (as Quasimodo, speaking to a gargoyle) "Why was I not made of stone like thee?"

The Lion In Winter (1968) Katharine Hepburn (to Peter O'Toole) "Well, what shall we hang, the Holly, or each other?"

All About Eve (1950) Hugh Marlowe (to Bette Davis) "It's about time that the piano realizes that it has NOT written the Concerto."

Tom


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

"Put that cookie down!"

Arnold S. in Jingle All the Way


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

We are no longer the Knights Who Say "Ni!" We are now the Knights Who Say..
."Icky-Icky-Icky-Icky-Kapang-Zoop-Boing."


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

From Apocalyse Now

"Charlie don't surf!"


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## gobaith (Dec 7, 2010)

"No one puts Baby in the corner" ( Dirty dancing). the person who wrote the script and managed to get that line in the film must have a strong personality. Hilarious.


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

"Ted Nugent called, he wants his shirt back."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

'YOU'RE ONLY SUPPOSED TO BLOW THE BLOODY DOORS OFF!!!' London mobster Charlie Croker giving it his best Michael Caine impression in 1969's 'The Italian Job'. 

The remake totally sucked - definitely a movie best left as it was.


----------



## gr8gunz (Jan 19, 2011)

"Well, he should have armed himself if he's gonna decorate his store with my friend."

William Muny in "Unforgiven".


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

From _Shaft_:

- Where do you think you're going?!
- I'm going to get laid... and where are you going? Ahahahahahh!

It's even better than:

Sunny: What does a girl have to do to go to bed with you?
Harry Callahan: [after a pause] Try knocking on the door.

Or title song:

Who's the black private dick
That's a sex machine to all the chicks?
(Shaft!)
You're damn right
Who is the man
That would risk his neck for his brother man?
(Shaft!)
Can ya dig it?
Who's the cat that won't cop out
When there's danger all about
(Shaft!)
Right on
You see this cat Shaft is a bad mother--
(Shut your mouth)
But I'm talkin' about Shaft
(Then we can dig it)
He's a complicated man
But no one understands him but his woman
(John Shaft)


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Neo "Why cant I see what happens to her?"
Oracle "We can never see past the choices we don't understand."
Neo "Are you saying I have to make a choice whether she lives or dies?"
Oracle "No, you didn't come here to make the choice, you've already made it, now you have to understand it."


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Anton Chigurh: "Call it, friendo."






Cowboy: "A man's attitude goes some ways, the way his life will be."


----------



## wingracer (Mar 7, 2011)

"Now call me a prude if you want, but I don't think it's a good idea for the Navy to hand over a billion dollar submarine to a man that has "Welcome Aboard" tattooed on his p*nis!"


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Jurassic Park 2
John Hammond: Don't worry, I'm not making the same mistakes again. 
Dr. Ian Malcolm: No, you're making all new ones.

Inherit the Wind
Matthew Harrison Brady: I do not think about things I do not think about. 
Henry Drummond: Do you ever think about things that you do think about?


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

"My friends, you bow to no one" (Lord of the rings)


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

If you can watch this and not laugh... congrats you have no sense of humour!


----------

